# Confused with speakers



## diggidy (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, i'm new here to the forum and have to say it's great!

I have a samsung 22" LCD HD monitor in my room, and bought the VGA cable for my xbox360 so I could play it on it. Everything is working great except for the sound...

My problem is I want to be able to play sound for my computer, but when i'm playing my xbox have the sound for that. I'm great with computer but have no clue what i'm doing when it comes to audio.

I bought a LG LFD790 home theater system thinking it could work but have had no luck. Will this work on my computer and my 360? If not could you recommend any other method of getting the sound to work, preferably under 200$?

Lastly, I have a 3-5 year old dell computer will the standard green and blue inputs on the back, but don't know what sound card it has.

Thanks for any help you have to give


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 14, 2008)

diggidy said:


> Hi, i'm new here to the forum and have to say it's great!
> 
> I have a samsung 22" LCD HD monitor in my room, and bought the VGA cable for my xbox360 so I could play it on it. Everything is working great except for the sound...
> 
> ...



You can plug the Xbox audio into the pink input (Microphone) and that should work. Are you wanting a 2.1 system or are you thinking about surround sound?


----------



## PunterCam (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think plugging a line out into a mic in is gonna work - completely different sensitivities.

Would it be too much effort to buy another audio cable and swap them over? Or if you want to spend a touch more money, a small mixing board.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

Really, it doesnt matter to me how I get this working, I just want to be able to get audio from my xbox, and also be able to listen to music on my computer.

Preferably I would like to keep the LG system I have right now, but I am willing to go in a different direction. 

If you have an easier/better way to do this please tell me, and if you have any other suggestions for sound system I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 15, 2008)

The cheap way to do this is to connect your 360's composite out into the composite in of the home theater system, you'll probably need 2 couplers for this. 

The more expensive way (and the better sounding way) is to connect the 360 with the receiver with an optical cable.


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

Blue your XBOX 360 Audio into the Line input in your computer and then it will come out your actually PC output.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> Really, it doesnt matter to me how I get this working, I just want to be able to get audio from my xbox, and also be able to listen to music on my computer.
> 
> Preferably I would like to keep the LG system I have right now, but I am willing to go in a different direction.
> 
> If you have an easier/better way to do this please tell me, and if you have any other suggestions for sound system I would appreciate it. Thanks



Trust me use the optical cable, it's the easiest way as you don't even need to route the sound through your computer.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

ok thanks, can you give me a link to the optical cable I need.

and I also need to figure out how I can get the sound from my computer (music and such) to play on the speakers also. Any ideas?

thanks again


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> and I also need to figure out how I can get the sound from my computer (music and such) to play on the speakers also. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks again



Plug speakers into your sound card.....


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, but it came with another set of red and white plugs but the input on my computer is green blue and red. I don't know which ones to plug it into to get the right sound.

And with the xbox and the computer hooked up at the same time, will both work?


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> ok thanks, can you give me a link to the optical cable I need.
> 
> and I also need to figure out how I can get the sound from my computer (music and such) to play on the speakers also. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks again



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123013




diggidy said:


> yeah, but it came with another set of red and white plugs but the input on my computer is green blue and red. I don't know which ones to plug it into to get the right sound.
> 
> And with the xbox and the computer hooked up at the same time, will both work?



You'll want to hook up a normal 3.5mm cable from the line out of your computer to a 3.5mm to RCA stereo adapter and then plugging that into the normal Audio in on your receiver.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am having no luck with this system, and am taking it back to best buy.

Is there an easier way I can do this for under 150$? I'm not getting real picky about it I just want good sound to listen to music and play xbox.

thanks


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> yeah, but it came with another set of red and white plugs but the input on my computer is green blue and red. I don't know which ones to plug it into to get the right sound.
> 
> And with the xbox and the computer hooked up at the same time, will both work?



You'll need one of these






You can get it here  Your RCA (Red + White) go in there and then the 3.5mm goes into the line in input on your computer and then the audio will come out the output of your PC.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

I already have on of those, but where would I plug that into. I already tried putting the red and white into, and the putting it in the blue input and it didnt work.

All I have to do is plug it in to one input and it will work?

If so could you recommend a better set of speakers that would work just the same?

Also my computer is a few years old so could that be the problem?


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> I already have on of those, but where would I plug that into. I already tried putting the red and white into, and the putting it in the blue input and it didnt work.
> 
> All I have to do is plug it in to one input and it will work?
> 
> ...



1. What specs do you have?
2. Plug it into the blue plug and have your speakers in the green plug and it should work


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a dell DIMENSION 4 w/ pentium 4 CPU 2.66GHz and 256mb ram, idk what sound card I have.

What audio setting should my xbox be on for this to work?


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> I have a dell DIMENSION 4 w/ pentium 4 CPU 2.66GHz and 256mb ram, idk what sound card I have.
> 
> What audio setting should my xbox be on for this to work?



Depends what speakers you have...


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

its a 2.0 basic dell speakers system. Not too complicated of a system but I can't seem to get it to work


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> its a 2.0 basic dell speakers system. Not too complicated of a system but I can't seem to get it to work



OK well you would need a better sound system 5.1 would be good.... so do you get any audio out of your PC?


----------



## diggidy (Jun 15, 2008)

I get audio out of my PC, but when I plug the xbox in I get nothing, do you say I need a better system just because the sound sucks or because it wont work? Any other speaker system you would recommend that would be easy to set up?


----------



## cohen (Jun 15, 2008)

diggidy said:


> I get audio out of my PC, but when I plug the xbox in I get nothing, do you say I need a better system just because the sound sucks or because it wont work? Any other speaker system you would recommend that would be easy to set up?



Well then there might be something wrong with the sound going from the XBOX to the PC

As for a sound system.... how much are you willing to spend??? i would say a 5.1 would sound good....


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

im willing to spend around 150$, but I want to know it will work before I buy them. Do you know what audio setting I would need to put it on to get the 2.0 system I have right now to work?


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

diggidy said:


> im willing to spend around 150$, but I want to know it will work before I buy them. Do you know what audio setting I would need to put it on to get the 2.0 system I have right now to work?



OK, for a sound system i will post some links soon

Audio Setting, you should be able to plug in the RCA adaptor into the "line in" blue plug and then it "should" go out on your PC audio output... that is what i have been saying.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 16, 2008)

As cohen said, plug the RCA out of your 360 to the RCA to 3.5mm adapter and then plug the adapter to the blue line-in jack of your computer. Then MAKE SURE the line-in channel is not muted on your PC, as it usually is muted. 

This method will ONLY provide stereo sound to your computer. Your sound card might be able to put it through all speakers if you have 5.1 or 7.1 system, but it will not be true surround sound.


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> As cohen said, plug the RCA out of your 360 to the RCA to 3.5mm adapter and then plug the adapter to the blue line-in jack of your computer. Then MAKE SURE the line-in channel is not muted on your PC, as it usually is muted.
> 
> This method will ONLY provide stereo sound to your computer. Your sound card might be able to put it through all speakers if you have 5.1 or 7.1 system, but it will not be true surround sound.



That is why it is not working, probably muted, thanks for explaining it better.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

No it wasn't muted, when I was trying to get my LG system to work I switched the settings to digital for the optical cord(it was set on 5.1 surround sound) and tried what you said and it worked. thanks a lot

Any suggestions for a better sound system under 150$, prefferably under like 75-100 though because that way I can by another game ;-)


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 16, 2008)

diggidy said:


> No it wasn't muted, when I was trying to get my LG system to work I switched the settings to digital for the optical cord(it was set on 5.1 surround sound) and tried what you said and it worked. thanks a lot
> 
> Any suggestions for a better sound system under 150$, prefferably under like 75-100 though because that way I can by another game ;-)



Do you want a computer speaker system or a home theater speaker system?


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, i'd be fine with either but the thing is I really have no clue what i'm doing with this stuff (if you already haven't noticed). Considering that I got my computer speakers to work both ways right now i'd like to go with that, but only if it would be the same way of plugging the 3.5mm thing into the blue input and having everything work.

Really I want the easiest way out and having everything work but still sound great. 

So I guess i can do either one, whichever one you think would be better?


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

Go for this Sound card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102010, i also have this sound card and it produces some nice sound!

Then go for these speakers:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121120 a bit over price 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006 - I have these, and they are very good!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121012R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121126

Hope these are good


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

If I were to get a 5.1 computer sound system, would I need to get the new sound card, or keep the one I have now? Could I get a nice 2.1 system that works with the sound card I have now?


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

diggidy said:


> If I were to get a 5.1 computer sound system, would I need to get the new sound card, or keep the one I have now? Could I get a nice 2.1 system that works with the sound card I have now?



Yes if you do get 5.1, you will have to get a new sound card, but believe me the 5.1 sound really good and it is good for playing games!!!!


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, so I'm willing to buy the sound card, but will it still be the same with my XBOX where I just plug it into one input and everything is fine, or will it require more cords. Why is there 4 inputs on the cound card instead of the 3 I have now. What are all 4 used for now?

Also, it says the sound card you posted is a weird shape for most computers, so will it fit in my fine?


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

diggidy said:


> OK, so I'm willing to buy the sound card, but will it still be the same with my XBOX where I just plug it into one input and everything is fine, or will it require more cords. Why is there 4 inputs on the cound card instead of the 3 I have now. What are all 4 used for now?
> 
> Also, it says the sound card you posted is a weird shape for most computers, so will it fit in my fine?



It should fit in your computer, do you know what your motherboard is (if possible post a link) and same for the case.

And for the sound card, you plug the XBOX into the blue plug on the sound card.


----------



## diggidy (Jun 16, 2008)

RAM

Installed Size
    256 MB / 1 GB (max)
Technology
    DDR SDRAM
Memory speed
    333 MHz
Memory specification compliance
    PC3200
RAM form factor
    DIMM 184-pin
RAM features
    Two DDR channels

Environmental Parameters

Min operating temperature
    50 °F
Max operating temperature
    95 °F
Operating humidity range
    10 - 90%
Sound emission
    50 dBA

Storage Controller

Type
    1 x IDE - Integrated
Controller interface type
    ATA-100

Storage Controller (2nd)

Type
    None

Storage

Floppy drive type
    None
Hard Drive
    1 x 40 GB - Standard - ATA-100 - 7200 rpm
Hard Drive (2nd)
    None x None

Optical Storage

Type
    CD-ROM - IDE
CD / DVD read speed
    48x

Optical Storage (2nd)

Type
    None

Storage Removable

Type
    None
Capacity
    None

Monitor

Monitor Type
    Display - CRT
Display (projector) diagonal size
    17 in
Viewable screen size
    16 in
Dot pitch
    0.27 mm

Graphics Controller

Type
    Integrated
Graphics Processor / Vendor
    Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Video Memory
    Dynamic Video Memory Technology 2.0
Max Monitors Supported
    1

Audio Output

Type
    Sound card - Integrated
Sound card name
    Integrated AC97
Audio output compliant standards
    AC '97
Speaker(s)
    2 x Right / left channel

Input Device

Type
    Mouse, Keyboard

Audio Input

Type
    None 

And what are the other three input on the sound card for? Is there just more outputs on 5.1 speakers?


----------



## diggidy (Jun 17, 2008)

Is my motherboard fast enough the support this sound card? I have a dell dimension 3000 and a dimension 2400.


----------



## cohen (Jun 17, 2008)

diggidy said:
			
		

> Is my motherboard fast enough the support this sound card? I have a dell dimension 3000 and a dimension 2400.



Yes it will



			
				diggidy said:
			
		

> And what are the other three input on the sound card for? Is there just more outputs on 5.1 speakers?



Black + Orange + Green = The 5.1 Speakers Outputs.

Blue - Line in / Mic


----------



## diggidy (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, last question. I think ;-).

Is it really that complicated to install a new sound card or could I do it myself without screwing it up, or should I pay someone to do it?


----------



## cohen (Jun 17, 2008)

diggidy said:


> OK, last question. I think ;-).
> 
> Is it really that complicated to install a new sound card or could I do it myself without screwing it up, or should I pay someone to do it?



Not it isn't that hard, won't take long, maybe 15mins max!


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 18, 2008)

diggidy said:


> OK, last question. I think ;-).
> 
> Is it really that complicated to install a new sound card or could I do it myself without screwing it up, or should I pay someone to do it?



You open the case, stick the card in, close the case, turn on the computer and install the drivers. It's just about the easiest thing to install.


----------

